# Port Aransas-WOW!



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

Port A makes Galveston look like a **** hole!!

Never been but we stayed last night after picking up our boat. The water is gorgeous and not like the chocolate milk Galveston serves. And the town is flipping awesome!

Had the BEST smoked yellow fin tuna dip last night at Virginias. It's my new favorite spot!

I hated to come back today!! Port A is my new favorite spot! We may even hitch up the house and move there next year!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

How do you Really Feel?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

You don't get out much, do ya?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea. The town, beaches and waters of Port A are pristine. Very similar to a Cabo.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

So, how was it?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Compared to Galveston....lol anything is better than that dump


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

No one goes there anymore. It's too crowded now a days.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

As a native Galvestonian, please , go to port A or port Mansfield or port oconnor or port Arthur or any other port you like . I'd live that . I'll keep my little dump whilst y'all trash the next place on your list


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

You must have missed the crowds,its a zoo

Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


----------



## CRGR (Sep 8, 2014)

X2 Stumpgrinder ?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

You'll love it over July 4th wke down there!!


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

lol


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Seriously? Guess you never been to Galveston on Kappa weekend... its a blast!


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

How did you like the light show early this morning? Constant lightning early--just what red snapper fishermen needed!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Port A is nice, but so is Galveston. Each have plenty of ups and plenty of downs if you want to look for them.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Stumpgrinder said:


> As a native Galvestonian, please , go to port A or port Mansfield or port oconnor or port Arthur or any other port you like . I'd live that . I'll keep my little dump whilst y'all trash the next place on your list


Please not to POC! It's too crowded already.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Port A was a great place 20 years ago. But that dang ferry. Ughhhh


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Yea - the ferry is a PIA when it's crowded there.
For that reason alone, I rarely go.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Spoken like a true politician, LOL!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

What Port A is to Galveston, South Padre is to Port A, talking water quality here, nothing else. Port A is a cool place to be, crowded or not.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

SSST said:


> What Port A is to Galveston, South Padre is to Port A, talking water quality here, nothing else. Port A is a cool place to be, crowded or not.


I love the memories. We would go get drunked up with Capt Bill Hart and end up 50 miles offshore at first light.

I sure miss those days and Capt Bill.

I will never forget him saying "you are the best Capt in Port A"
I could not carry his jockstrap, but it was a heck of a compliment.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> I love the memories. We would go get drunked up with Capt Bill Hart and end up 50 miles offshore at first light.
> 
> I sure miss those days and Capt Bill.
> 
> ...


Same here,you remember Bill busters,capt Reece green,I think he moved to Costa Rica ..Had lotsa fun there


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

Here is s clip of our quick "beat the rain" sea trial. I love this boat!


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

gom1 said:


> You must have missed the crowds,its a zoo
> 
> Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


Wasn't many crowds this weekend I guess.

I really enjoyed Rockport/Fulton beach area too!


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Yea - the ferry is a PIA when it's crowded there.
> For that reason alone, I rarely go.


We only had a 30 minute wait on Friday at 1:30pm, and only about 15mins this morning coming back.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Would've been a good day to be skiing behind that thing. No other boat traffic out there.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Yes, Port Aransas/ Rockport area are very beautiful and lots of fun. More to do than you might think. Just do some research and you will see. As far as the waters go, most beautiful on the Texas coast. I kept my boat down there for about 10 years. Had to sell it and miss the area much.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

Isn't it very windy down there? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

prophead said:


> Isn't it very windy down there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Only when I'm there


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

You wouldn't like SPI. It's all fished out. Food is lousy, beer is warm, and the girls are ugly. Purple tide is constant. Same for Port Mansfield and Arroyo City. Stay north of Kingsville.

Oh yeah, it's always windy; it's not that the Gulf blows, but the valley sucks.


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*arrrg*

What no life jackets lucky u didn't run across game warden or coastguard they run out there all the time. Nice boat not much for fishing joy riding or sunset cruise.........


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

saltwaterjunky said:


> What no life jackets lucky u didn't run across game warden or coastguard they run out there all the time. Nice boat not much for fishing joy riding or sunset cruise.........


We had them in the storage. Our broker was a charter captain on million dollar hatteras boats for a decade so he is very big on boat safety... And so am I.


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

Unbound said:


> You wouldn't like SPI. It's all fished out. Food is lousy, beer is warm, and the girls are ugly. Purple tide is constant. Same for Port Mansfield and Arroyo City. Stay north of Kingsville.
> 
> Oh yeah, it's always windy; it's not that the Gulf blows, but the valley sucks.


I've been to Padre once in 1999. It was nice, but I really think that Port A is even nicer than that. I dont remember Port Isbel very much, but Padre seemed like it wasn't very developed, compared to Port A.

I just really like the quaintness of Rockport/Fulton beach, and the slow paced lifestyle on Port A. There seemed to be plenty to do OFF the beach, and plenty of beach to do if thats you're thing. I really enjoyed seeing the vast number of sport fishing boats there were.

There is a 4.5m dollar Hatteras yacht there that was just absolutely awe inspiring. It's black, its HUGE and it's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

gom1 said:


> Same here,you remember Bill busters,capt Reece green,I think he moved to Costa Rica ..Had lotsa fun there


I remember Reese, he ran that old 35 from what I remember. Wasn't sure what happened to him.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

RRbohemian said:


> Please not to POC! It's too crowded already.


Had a camp next to Charlie's for 20'years . Moved back to galveston bay complex to escape the crowds. I know.

Next move , Costa Rica


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

We just spent 5 days in Port A for Memorial Day, it was storming one day so we made our way to the bar at Virginia's for some drinks. I should have taken a picture of the Sysco truck unloading boxes of frozen shrimp.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*LOL!*



StinkBait said:


> We just spent 5 days in Port A for Memorial Day, it was storming one day so we made our way to the bar at Virginia's for some drinks. I should have taken a picture of the Sysco truck unloading boxes of frozen shrimp.


Okay that's pretty funny 

TH


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

On my way! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Port A used to be my fav place too. We now keep our 5ver in Rockport. I can't stand all the traffic and golf carts running around Port A. I don't mind going a couple times a year to hang out and visit, but that's it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Yep... Galveston don't even come close. That is why people vacation here. Very little crime and drugs compared to there as well. Nice place to live, come on down, we will take you.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I am headed that way Friday afternoon for a few days...


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Never been... I'm a West Galveston Bay rat through and through!!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

StinkBait said:


> We just spent 5 days in Port A for Memorial Day, it was storming one day so we made our way to the bar at Virginia's for some drinks. I should have taken a picture of the Sysco truck unloading boxes of frozen shrimp.


How do you know those sealed boxes had shrimp in them?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Hollywood1053 said:


> How do you know those sealed boxes had shrimp in them?


Because the sealed box had the word "shrimp" on the side of it. hwell:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

Rack Ranch said:


> Yep... Galveston don't even come close. That is why people vacation here. Very little crime and drugs compared to there as well. Nice place to live, come on down, we will take you.


We absolutely loved it. We started out in Rockport/Fulton Beach at Fox Yacht Sales. We kept saying how much we liked the area, and the broker kept saying wait until you go to Port A.

We liked how clean it was, and how much there was to do. We also totally fell in love with the water there. It was a nice shade of blue/grean and so vastly different than the brown water we're used to.

Galveston just looks like it got wet and never dried out compared to Port A.


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

The only problem with Rockport and Port A is that the bays are completely fished out. That clear water makes it way too easy to see and catch fish. There's a current thread on Copano and what terrible shape it's in. The food's just OK but overpriced and most of the women are fat and don't have all their teeth.

If I were you, I'd stay somewhere between East Matagorda and Galveston.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

10mm Valium.....it's what's for breakfast!


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

paulss said:


> The only problem with Rockport and Port A is that the bays are completely fished out. That clear water makes it way too easy to see and catch fish. There's a current thread on Copano and what terrible shape it's in. The food's just OK but overpriced and most of the women are fat and don't have all their teeth.
> 
> If I were you, I'd stay somewhere between East Matagorda and Galveston.


Most of the fat toothless women live in Ingleside, which is close by.


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

paulss said:


> The only problem with Rockport and Port A is that the bays are completely fished out. That clear water makes it way too easy to see and catch fish. There's a current thread on Copano and what terrible shape it's in. The food's just OK but overpriced and most of the women are fat and don't have all their teeth.
> 
> If I were you, I'd stay somewhere between East Matagorda and Galveston.


I'll give you that. I saw TONS of sport fishing boats, and not a single sail boat.

Galveston seems to have WAY more sail boats than fishing boats. People in Port A don't seem to have normal bay boats either. Everything I saw seemed to be these HUGE bay boat cuddy cabin things. I can't recall seeing one single bay boat under 24 to 26 feet.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Jayco said:


> I've been to Padre once in 1999. It was nice, but I really think that Port A is even nicer than that. I dont remember Port Isbel very much, but Padre seemed like it wasn't very developed, compared to Port A.
> 
> I just really like the quaintness of Rockport/Fulton beach, and the slow paced lifestyle on Port A. There seemed to be plenty to do OFF the beach, and plenty of beach to do if thats you're thing. I really enjoyed seeing the vast number of sport fishing boats there were.
> 
> There is a 4.5m dollar Hatteras yacht there that was just absolutely awe inspiring. It's black, its HUGE and it's absolutely gorgeous.


It's technically a Viking ...........

http://www.denisonyachtsales.com/ya...ing-82-Convertible-2010-Port-Aransas/5466865/


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

Slimshady said:


> It's technically a Viking ...........
> 
> http://www.denisonyachtsales.com/ya...ing-82-Convertible-2010-Port-Aransas/5466865/


Ah... so it is.

http://www.foxyachtsales.com/core/l...lim=broker&&hosturl=foxyachts&&ywo=foxyachts&


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

ya'll, get get off my boat! I'm trying to take a nap!


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> ya'll, get get off my boat! I'm trying to take a nap!


I'm sorry. I just wanted to propose. Will you marry me?


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

:rotfl:not unless you've got a bigger boat!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey! You best watch your mouth and not talk to my future ex-wife like that!



Don't pay no mind to that bum honey.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

no way am I trading, 46 years today and he is finally semi trained.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol. Congratulations to y'all.


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> no way am I trading, 46 years today and he is finally semi trained.


Congrats!

Can I least be the be the deckhand?


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Port A just simply cool in every way!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Check out The Back Porch Bar next time your in town. Live music every weekend. Gary P Fathers Day weekend.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Next thing you will be telling us you bought shrimp from the Polly Anna :brew2:


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

Zeitgeist said:


> Next thing you will be telling us you bought shrimp from the Polly Anna :brew2:


Holy Hell... is that a shrimp boat based out of Port A?


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> Next thing you will be telling us you bought shrimp from the Polly Anna :brew2:


Wow, he's really mad at the skrimps!

That is a sure enough shrimp getter right there.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Jayco said:


> Holy Hell... is that a shrimp boat based out of Port A?


Yep, in the harbor. When you were taking the picture of the black boat, it was behind you, LOL!


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

Zeitgeist said:


> Yep, in the harbor. When you were taking the picture of the black boat, it was behind you, LOL!


I didn't see it. I'm sure I would have noticed a shrimping catamaran! LOL But then, maybe I was just too awe struck by the Viking.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Jayco said:


> I didn't see it. I'm sure I would have noticed a shrimping catamaran! LOL But then, maybe I was just too awe struck by the Viking.


May have not have been moored when you rolled through. Google Polly Anna. It would have been on your port side heading out. For walk throughs, that is the left, baw ha!


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

Zeitgeist said:


> May have not have been moored when you rolled through. Google Polly Anna. It would have been on your port side heading out. For walk throughs, that is the left, baw ha!


It must have been out in the gulf. There wasn't anything of significance on the port side. The viking was starboard.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Jayco said:


> It must have been out in the gulf. There wasn't anything of significance on the port side. The viking was starboard.


They go out daily, you can buy shrimp from them right there.


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

Zeitgeist said:


> They go out daily, you can buy shrimp from them right there.


**** I bet thats some good eating!

We're planning a week long trip in July or August, so I'll definitely load up on shrimp that week.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Jayco said:


> It must have been out in the gulf. There wasn't anything of significance on the port side. The viking was starboard.


Yeah, if you look at the picture I posted, you can see the offshore boats on the other side.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Rack Ranch said:


> Check out *The Back Porch Bar *next time your in town. Live music every weekend. Gary P Fathers Day weekend.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


I used to frequent that place so much that, Suzanne, one of the Bartenders, had Jack and Coke ready as soon as she saw us coming into the bar.

Havn't been back ther in several years.


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Flipping awesome.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

I love Port A in September, October & November, but they can have the summer months - way too crowded for me. I try to go during the week since the meth heads swarm the bars on the weekends. (even in the off months)


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> They go out daily, you can buy shrimp from them right there.


Gulf shrimp season is closed right now, isn't it?


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

We have done a fair amount of traveling, and our 2 favorite places to spend winters are Port A. and the Florida Keys. 

The Keys usually have a little nicer winter weather, and a larger selection of winter fish within 10 miles of shore on either side. 

Port A. is less crowded (winter), nicer people, and actually more things to see and do after you have been in either for more than a couple of months.

To beat these 2 places in the winter, we would have to go to a place that we can't drive too.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Growing up, walking the docks looking at all the big boats was my favorite part. Some day...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

bigfishtx said:


> Gulf shrimp season is closed right now, isn't it?


Could be.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Iâ€™ve been drooling over that Viking for years. I donâ€™t think Iâ€™ve ever seen a bigger collection of drool worthy rigs in my life!

For eating, drinking, and hanging out I love Port A but if Iâ€™m just down for some fishing I usually save a few bucks and stay in Aransas Pass and launch out of there.

Iâ€™m not sure whatâ€™s going on with the Ferry this year though, I was down there with family the week before Labor Day and even though the crowds werenâ€™t that big the Ferry wait was horrible. Shortest wait we had was about 40 minutes and that was the middle of the afternoon on a weekday. From what I could see they were holding the ferries for any ship traffic within 300 yards of the landing. Usually they run uninterrupted and maneuver around the ship traffic but not now. One trip across we had to wait while 3 different vessels went through and when I say wait I mean that the ferries never left the landing on either side until the larger vessel was clear by 100 yards or so, just sat there all loaded up and ready. It was really playing h3!! with the ferry traffic and I donâ€™t even want to think about what it will be like this summer. I might have to change my strategy a little.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> Gulf shrimp season is closed right now, isn't it?


Yep,

According to TPWD, Shrimp season closed May 15th, reopens in July but no later than the 15th.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Archer said:


> Iâ€™ve been drooling over that Viking for years. I donâ€™t think Iâ€™ve ever seen a bigger collection of drool worthy rigs in my life!
> 
> For eating, drinking, and hanging out I love Port A but if Iâ€™m just down for some fishing I usually save a few bucks and stay in Aransas Pass and launch out of there.
> 
> Iâ€™m not sure whatâ€™s going on with the Ferry this year though, I was down there with family the week before Labor Day and even though the crowds werenâ€™t that big the Ferry wait was horrible. Shortest wait we had was about 40 minutes and that was the middle of the afternoon on a weekday. From what I could see they were holding the ferries for any ship traffic within 300 yards of the landing. Usually they run uninterrupted and maneuver around the ship traffic but not now. One trip across we had to wait while 3 different vessels went through and when I say wait I mean that the ferries never left the landing on either side until the larger vessel was clear by 100 yards or so, just sat there all loaded up and ready. It was really playing h3!! with the ferry traffic and I donâ€™t even want to think about what it will be like this summer. I might have to change my strategy a little.


Went down Friday of Memorial day and it was the same story. At 2 in the afternoon it was a 90 minute wait, it shouldn't be that bad that early, at least we have never had an issue at that time of day on a Friday holiday weekend. That was the day the wind was howling at 30 with higher gusts, I thought it may giving the ferries a hard time while docking. We just decided to go around the long way.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

I lived in Port A for 8 yrs and loved it. Moved back to the Dallas area to be closer to our kids and grandkids. We saw as much of them in Port A as we do living 20 minutes from them. I am thinking about having myself committed for making that decision.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I am still trying to figure out why there are no sailboats in Rockport?


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

Zeitgeist said:


> I am still trying to figure out why there are no sailboats in Rockport?


Can't get to the fish fast enough maybe?

I can't recall seeing a single sailboat while we were there.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Jayco said:


> Can't get to the fish fast enough maybe?
> 
> I can't recall seeing a single sailboat while we were there.


LOL, you took it hook, line & sinker :brew2:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

The Lydia Ann Light House. I took the pic for my logo from a little different angle. 

Don't know why they're so big...sorry


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

I have lived here in Port A for 11 years. Born and raised in Abilene, and got here as quick as I could(as you can imagine). Yes the ferry can be a giant pain in the arse and so can the tourists, but for me, they're small inconveniences that I'm willing to deal with to be able to live in what is paradise for me. It's a great little town with great people from all over that make it more than just a tourist destination.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

When I lived in Telluride Co 30 years ago, I loved the resort vacation town and then the local off season town. Thats why I love Port A. Out family has vacationed there for 25 or more years. Always wanted to move there, so Im a part timer in Port A now. I finally pulled the trigger and bought a house about 4 years ago. 
Now Im there about once a month or so. I love the feel and similarities of the two town. Only difference to me is 9000 ft.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Let's do a comparison shopping list;

Port A- multiple free high quality boat ramps near the jetties
Galveston-$20 slick ramps (2 whole ramps) and a multiple mile run to the Gulf

Port A- free enclosed fish cleaning facility
Galveston-yeah, no

Port A- Multiple mom and pop locally owned restaurants and bars
Galveston- Fertita and paid parking to be near the chocolate surf

Port A- locals that work in the area and live in the area
Galveston- significant population of "residents" that get their paycheck from us

I don't worry about my truck and trailer parked in the free public area at Port A, I would have to pay $20 to make sure my windows weren't busted parking my truck in "G-Town" all day.

I'll take the tourists and crowds; beats some of the crowds that frequent (or live in) Galveston.

Wait, I forgot I can be in 110 feet of water in 20 nautical miles and 270 feet of water in 36 nautical miles out of Port A. Yep, been online window shopping for my retirement home of the future ever since I went there 3 years ago.


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

SaltwaterTom said:


> Yep, been online window shopping for my retirement home of the future ever since I went there 3 years ago.


Will you buy one with a guest house in the back? I'll maintain the yard for the cost of room and board. LOL



SaltwaterTom said:


> Port A- Multiple mom and pop locally owned restaurants and bars
> Galveston- Fertita and paid parking to be near the chocolate surf
> 
> I don't worry about my truck and trailer parked in the free public area at Port A, I would have to pay $20 to make sure my windows weren't busted parking my truck in "G-Town" all day.
> .


These two things are the biggest points that we noticed as well.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

SaltwaterTom said:


> Let's do a comparison shopping list;
> 
> Port A- multiple free high quality boat ramps near the jetties
> Galveston-$20 slick ramps (2 whole ramps) and a multiple mile run to the Gulf
> ...


Good, another dissatisfied customer. I pray your movement gathers a tidal wave of support.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've got great feelings for both places.My Great Grandmother lived on the Island for many years with my aunts and uncles in the late 50's and early 60's.We started going to Port Aransas in the mid 60's to fish off the jetty.Port A had a cafe on legs called Mrs. Pete's.It may have been the only eatery in town.It would be so crowded with commercial fishermen until near 8am,then everyone would get up and walk out headed to their boats,leaving us out-of-towners setting there.Many times the ferry would carry just us across.I wish everyone under the age of 45 could have seen the Port A we saw.I still love the place,tourist and all.I'll go the long way around to avoid the ferry.It's a lot longer,but at least your moving.We stay and fish Rockport but always spend a couple days at Port A.I haven't been to Galveston for 30 years,but still have fantastic memories.If Houston wasn't in the way,I'd probably go back.I'm retired now,so I get to see Port A and Rockport during the week at it's best and would own a get-away home there if it weren't for my land-loving wife.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Anyone have the gps coordinates for Port Aransas and the Apollo?


----------

